# My daily driver octavia project



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

hi,
Thought I show some pictrures from my little octavia project.
This is my dayli driver and family car, so there are no big modifications that er going to be done. Just thoose small touches that will make the car stand out a bit form the rest








Some specs:
year: 2000 (1u)
1.6 SR engine
Estate
130.000 km
Colour: Red
When i got the car it had painted side,back and front moldings.
19" SMC D wheels with black center.
Painted front lip and doorhandles
2x exhaust muffler
This how it looked:
























It was really..RED..so the car needes som contrast.
Then I mounted chrome doorhandles:








Chrome list and LED licence plate lights:








The grill got some modifications, remowed the ribbs and replaced it with black mesh:
















The edge on the wheels got polished, from this:








To this:








On the car:
















Projector fog lights mounted:
















Polished the car:








Then the car got a bit lower:








8000k Xenon lights:








Dual exhaust and removed rear window vipers:
















Some brighter bulbs for the fog lights:
















Interior chrome rings:








My happy helper
















And now Im waiting for some parts I have ordered:
Alpine Type R 6.5" component sett








Formel K sport shocks and sprins. 50/30mm








Eyelids:








Front turnsignal, mine have water over the bulb
















There are much for Im going to do, so stay tuned for more updates.
Dont be afraid to comment on my work so far


----------



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

here are some pictures I`ve taken of my car:


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

looking beautiful, i love Skodas


----------



## Jagermeister! (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking good so far!


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

By far one of the nicest Skoda's I have ever seen!


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

like your fog lights...


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

Car looks really good, great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (BoraVR)*

looks very clean... I love it


----------



## digisnor (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

Compliments, your Octavia looks really nice!
But, what do I see, do you take your grill to bed every night?


----------



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (digisnor)*

well of course I do, don`t you ??


----------



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive feedbacks, nice to hear you Americans like my car


----------



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

*update*

Done some small work on my car lately:
Got my component speakers:








The mid-bas was a direct fit, but the tweeters was to big for the original mounting holes, so I modified the tweeter houses:
The adapter rings on mounted on the houses:








Didnt take pictures during the work sadly, but here`s the finished result:








































And yesterday I got my shocks and springs, looking forward to mount theese.


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: update (acoupe)*

I love it. looks hot, great progress! keep up the good work


----------



## xanthus702 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acoupe* »_Dual exhaust and removed rear window vipers:

Don't want to let those pesky vipers hang out back there. It's a good thing you removed them before somebody got hurt.


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: update (infamous20V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks liek the car that we rented during my trip to europe, stock of course, nice lookin car man


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, that's nice.


----------



## Per0 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jøss, en norsk skoda joo


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Very nice car


----------



## xCAPTAINx (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

*Update*

Thanks for all the feedback








Og HEI til deg mr.Nordmann, sjeldent du ser en Norsk skoda eller??hehe








Have been some small changes since last time i updated.
The exhaust tails have been changed and the pipe on the passengerside have been welded to the exhaust system.
Mounted the foglights longer to the sides and they have got a 6000k xenon conversion.
And the 19" smc D wheels have been sold and new rims have been ordered(see picture). 8x18"


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## naka666vio (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

beautifull,nice.whiy you dont't try black windows.


----------



## acoupe (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (naka666vio)*

When I get some spare money I will get professional toned windows.


----------



## rabbit_hmpr (Jan 24, 2008)

Serious bump for a great look!


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (rabbit_hmpr)*

Clean ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

look great!
but personally, i think that its better to have the skoda symbol than just black.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (15degreeGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *15degreeGTI* »_looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

'the hell are you in the skoda forums


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver octavia project (acoupe)*

wow i love it. i'll take two.


----------

